# Best shampoo/conditioners/brushes for a short Black poodle coat?



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Fozzie's got a lovely inky black coat and I was thinking a shampoo and conditioner geared for that would work best. I'm especially interested in conditioner as I wash him every two weeks and the regular shampoos seems to dry him out.

Lastly, I'd like to buy a good brush to use. the basic one I got from Petco isn't cutting it. 

I keep Fozzie's coat at 1/2"-3/4" long in a basic lamb cut with long ears.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm far from an expert, but after everything I've read on here, I'm getting a Chris Christensen pin brush, poodle comb and one other comb that I can't remember right now.


----------

